# TURBO 400 NP 205



## ERIC (Feb 22, 2000)

I AM CURRENTLY REPLACING A TURBO 350 AND NP 203 TRANSFER CASE WITH A TURBO 400 AND NP 205 TRANSFER CASE. ANYBODY KNOW ANY TRICKS OR PITFALLS I MIGHT RUN INTO. ANY DOWNFALLS WITH SLIPYOKES, NEVER OWNED A TRUCK THAT HAD A SLIP YOKE, EVERYTHING HAS BEEN ATTATCHED. ANY INFO ON THE SWAP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THIS IS GOING INTO A 1979 CEVY SHORTBED WITH 3/4 FULL FLOATER RUNNING GEAR, AND A 454 UP FRONT. 6 INCH SUSPENSION LIFT AND 3 INCH BODY. ALSO ANYBODY IN THE PENNSYLVANIA AREA LOOKING FOR A NP 205 OUT OF A STANDARD LET ME KNOW. THANKS


----------



## Abe (Jan 19, 2000)

hey eric, where did you find an adapter plate for the 205 to the 400 trannie?? I have been looking for one for quite some time....
I have a np203 on my th400, with a 400 up front, but cant swap out my 203 till I find that darn adapter plate for the 400 auto...

-abe


----------



## bill rogers (Feb 22, 2000)

eric try typing chevy tranmission into Google search engine I found adaptors there for 400 to 205,abe the front part of my 203 is missing that bolts up to tranny but looks like would be easy to weld up one if splines macth , have run a truck with 203 with front drive shaft remove before in hi lock or low lock works good. bill


----------



## jay (Nov 29, 2000)

hey bill, running a 203 in lock mode
without front driveshaft works good
till it grenades on you, not designed
to work that way.
jay


----------



## ERIC (Feb 22, 2000)

ABE, I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM AS YOU UNTIL ONE DAY I CAME ACROSS A GUY PARTING OUT A SHOW TRUCK AND TO MY SUPRISE HE HAD A MATED PAIR TURBO 400 AND 205 TRANSFER CASE. SOMEDAYS THINGS JUST WORK OUT. STILL WONDERING IF THERE IS ANY TRICKS FOR THE TURBO 350, NP203 TO TURBO 400, NP205 SWAP. 
THANKS, ERIC


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I would start by finding a 1 ton 4x4 rig to start with. Most of these with autos I've been told come with this combo of tranny and t-case. If you could find one in a junk yard intact, you could probably yank the whole setup, braces, adapters, mounting and all and bolt it up. If you already have a tranny and case ready to go, you could at least find one and see what all they came with from the factory, and copy it or snag the parts. Good luck.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

An afterthought I had, if the 205 is divorced, IE it has a driveshaft between the transmision and transfer case, as I have seen most on old fords are, (not sure about chevy's though, I have a 208) it might cause you some drive line problems with the short box, and the transfer case being so far back. Possibly too steep an angle to the rear diff from the output shaft. Not the end of the world though, just a little more work.


----------



## RON PRIES (Feb 24, 2000)

I RUN SEVERAL OF THESE SAME SET UPS FOR SNOW REMOVAL TO ANSWER SOME OF YOUR QUESTIONS YOU CAN STILL ORDER THE ADAPTER BETWEEN THE 400 AND 205 JUST ORDER IT FOR 82 1 TON FROM YOUR LOCAL GM DEALER. AS FOR THE GUY WITH THE FORD THAT WAS THE OLD HIGH BOY SET UP UNTIL FORD GOT A LITTLE SMARTER AND SCRAPPED THAT IDEA. AND AS FAR AS THE SWAPPING YOU WILL HAVE TO MOVE THE CROSSMEMBER BACK & ALTER THE DRIVE SHAFTS ACCORDINGLY.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have the plate you are looking for. It goes between the 400 and the 205.
E mail me at 
[email protected]
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------

